# Mauspad: Steelseries 9HD oder Zowie G-TF?



## oneberlin (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich benutze eine Mad Catz Rat 7 und aktuell noch ein 4 Jahre altes Roccat Taito.

Dies hat langsam ausgedient und ich möchte mir ein neues Mauspad anschaffen.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches (siehe Betreff) ich bestellen soll.

Ich nutze eher low/mid-sense - welche Vorteile / Unterschiede bringt ein Hartes Mauspad wie das 9HD? Das G-TF habe ich bereits einmal im Laden gesehen und es hat sich (leider ohne Maus zum testen) echt hochwertig und gut angefühlt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen,

Lg & danke


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. April 2013)

Ich hab das 9HD und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Es ist wirklich sehr haltbar und leicht zu reinigen und die Gleiteigenschaften sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## ColorMe (21. April 2013)

Also ich selbst nutze ein Razer Mantis und kann das sehr empfehlen. Habe ich jetzt schon einige Jahre (Ich glaube das müsste jetzt das 5. sein). Super easy zu reinigen und sieht noch aus wie am 1. Tag und das bei nicht gerade einfachen Bedingungen (Haustiere, Lans etc.).

Bei einem Kollege konnte ich das Steelseries Qck+ und die heavy Variante ausprobieren (hatte er beide zum Vergleichen bestellt). Beides super Mauspads und sehr empfehlenswert. Leider kann ich Aufgrund des kurzen Tests nicht großartig was über die Haltbarkeit sagen (er bestizt das heavy nun erst 1Jahr).

PS: Wir sind beides Lowsense Spieler.


----------



## Skyzow (21. April 2013)

Also ich spiele auch Lowsense und benutze das Zowie G-Tf und bin sehr zufrieden. Hart Pads haben mir die Mausfüße immer sehr schnell kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Anchorage (22. April 2013)

Sorry für Ot

Also ich habe auch ein Rocat Taito und das ding kann man und das ist jetzt kein Witz super mit Shampoo Waschen es sieht danach aus wie neu. Die Render kann man super mit etwas Textilkleber wieder ankleben xD. Nur nicht zu heis Waschen sonst wellt es sich. 

OT:

Ich würde einem Lowsense Spieler eher ein Weiches Pad empfehlen. Bin selber einer kriege mit hig sense nur sehr schlechtes Aim hin.


----------



## oneberlin (22. April 2013)

danke für eure tipps.

hab mir jetzt erstmal bei amazon beide pads bestellt und werde sie testen und den "verlierer" zurückschicken. 

Wenn jmd infos braucht einfach melden, amazon liefert dienstag 

Lg


----------



## Anchorage (22. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> danke für eure tipps.
> 
> hab mir jetzt erstmal bei amazon beide pads bestellt und werde sie testen und den "verlierer" zurückschicken.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir dan etwas über das 9HD ein bischen was schreiben ? Per Pn oder Skype


----------



## Thallassa (22. April 2013)

Wenn du das Zowie GT-F kriegst, würde ich es erstmal lüften - das Teil stinkt nämlich wie die Hölle und hat vor seinem permanenten Einsatz bei mir zwei Bäder und eine Woche auf dem Balkon genossen...


----------



## oneberlin (22. April 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du das Zowie GT-F kriegst, würde ich es erstmal lüften - das Teil stinkt nämlich wie die Hölle und hat vor seinem permanenten Einsatz bei mir zwei Bäder und eine Woche auf dem Balkon genossen...


 
grandios  Danke für den Rat.

Dann teste ich das 9HD wohl zuerst, solange das Zowie lüftet


----------



## Skeksis (22. April 2013)

Bei solchen Fragestellungen wirst du niemals eine repräsentative Stimmung aus einem Forum bekommen können. Denn das würde voraus setzen, dass die Leute, die hier antworten beide Produkte kennen und getestet haben. Und stelle ich bei einem Label wie Zowie einfach mal in Frage. 

Ich kenne beide und habe beide schon gegeneinander getestet und würde bedenkenlos zum Zowie greifen. Gleiches gilt für Mäuse. Das einzige Mauspad das in meiner bisherigen Erfahrung das Zowie geschlagen hat ist das Artisan Shiden Kai. Und das liegt hier auf dem Tisch.  Was nicht heißt dass das andere Leute völlig anders sehen können. Aber eine Normalverteilte Aussage wirst hier nicht bekommen (können).

P.S.: Lüften musst du das Ding wirklich. Über Tage. Der Gestank ist abartig. Verfliegt aber. Da wir in einem zivilisierten Land leben in dem das Fenstersims bereits erfunden wurde stellt das aber ja nur ein bedingtes Problem dar.


----------



## oneberlin (23. April 2013)

So Leute, heute kamen beide Pads an.

Was wollt ihr wissen? Bildervergleich und eine allgemeine Einschätzung von mir folgt im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## oneberlin (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein paar vergleichsbilder


----------



## SiQ (23. April 2013)

Rutscheigenschaften, Rutschwiederstand, Lautstärke, Reinigung. Das ist so das Wichtigste für mich.


----------



## oneberlin (23. April 2013)

Erste Eindrücke und Facts:

Steelseries 9HD

- Hartplastik
- eher raue Oberfläche
- Unterseite durch Gumminoppen extrem Rutschfest, da bewegt sich nichts
- Lautstärke: hält sich in Grenzen, nach Eingewöhnung sicher nicht mehr hörbar - mit Headset aufm Kopf erst recht nicht. Es gibt ein klares, wahrnehmbares reiben der Maus über die Fläche.
- Reinigung: Es liegt ein Reinigungstuch bei, ähnlich denen die es bei Smartphones gibt zur Touchscreenreinigung. Sonst kann an dem Pad nichts dreckig werden, einmal feucht drüber und alle Flecken sind weg.

Gleiteigenschaften (ich bin eher low/mid-senser):

- aus meiner Sicht eine sehr hohe Beschleunigung
- teilweise recht Ruckartig wenn es um Präzision geht
- hier wird der low- eher zum mid-senser!


----------



## Skyzow (23. April 2013)

Hier ein Zwischenpost , damit du hier nicht die ganze Zeit doppelt postest. 
Hab ja selber das G-Tf und bin ziemlich überzeugt davon.  :p 
Immer gut noch weitere Meinungen zu wissen. 

Ach,  Hartpads sind ja eher für Highsense gemacht


----------



## dgcss (23. April 2013)

naja was du vergessen hast ist das das 9HD wirklich ultra Flach ist und am handballen nicht stört. anders wirst du das zb beim Zowie merken das der rand/Naht echt stört.

mit dem Ruckartigen in sachen Präzision konnte ich ebenfalls nicht feststellen (weder mit optical noch mit Lasersensor). Lautstärke finde ich , das das eher auf die maus ankommt und weniger aufs pad. Je nach art der "Füsse" unter der Maus variirt die lautstärke. Dazu kommt natürlich ob man spezielle Gleitstreifen drunter hat oder spezielle Gaming Glide Füsse etc. Meine gigabyte M8600 Aivia macht zb mit den standart glides rein garkeine geräusche. meine G500 minimal.

Ich hab mich damals fürs 9HD entschieden und bin auch maßlos damit zufrieden (5 Pads getestet) welche das waren weiss ich nicht mehr genau. waren auf jedenfall 1 von zowie , 1 Alupad , 1 Stoffpad und 1 Roccat und 1 Speed.... (weiss nimmer)


----------



## Skyzow (23. April 2013)

Also der umnähte Stoffrand stört ja mal gar nicht.  :o


----------



## dgcss (23. April 2013)

also bei dem pad was ich geliefert bekommen hatte war die naht rundum knüppel hart


----------



## SiQ (23. April 2013)

Ich habe ja das 4HD (= 9HD nur kleiner) und bin absolut zufrieden. Ich bin aber auch High-Sense Spieler.


----------



## Skyzow (23. April 2013)

Ich muss nochmal gucken, wenn ich Zuhause bin, wie hart der Rand bei meinem ist. Aber stören tut er mich auf jeden Fall nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich eine etwas subjektive Angelegenheit.  :d


----------



## Westcoast (23. April 2013)

ich würde mich für das Zowie G-TF entscheiden, hat auch den ersten platz bei testberichte: Mauspads Test


----------



## SiQ (23. April 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich würde mich für das Zowie G-TF entscheiden, hat auch den ersten platz bei testberichte: Mauspads Test



Das hat doch überhaupt keine Aussagekraft. Mauspads sind wie Mäuse sehr individuell zu bewerten.


----------



## Westcoast (24. April 2013)

ich meine das pad ist nicht umsonst so gut bewertet, natürlich kann man es nicht für jeden pauschal sagen. dafür kenne ich die ganzen vorlieben nicht.


----------



## oneberlin (24. April 2013)

Ich muss auch sagen, das Zowie hat gewonnen.

Ich kann mich einfach nicht an das Hardplastik gewöhnen. Die Bewegungen sind mir viel zu schnell. Das gute am Zowie ist, das es vom Material her zwar ein Stoffpad ist, aber dafür sehr "hart". Die Oberfläche ist auch Rau, aber wesentlich weniger als beim 9HD. Es kombiniert im Grunde die Vorzüge eines Stoffpads mit einem harten Plastikpad.


Daher geht das 9HD wieder zurück an Amazon.


----------



## loller7 (24. April 2013)

Bisschen spät, aber mein Top-Favorit: http://www.amazon.de/XFX-FXGS2LAYER...ie=UTF8&qid=1366827905&sr=8-1&keywords=warpad


----------



## oneberlin (24. April 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Bisschen spät, aber mein Top-Favorit: http://www.amazon.de/XFX-FXGS2LAYER...ie=UTF8&qid=1366827905&sr=8-1&keywords=warpad


 
danke, aber mein mauspad liegt an einem nicht geraden stück des Tisches, daher würde das wohl wegfallen. Obwohl das ne grandiose idee ist! danke


----------



## oneberlin (24. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loller7 (24. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> danke, aber mein mauspad liegt an einem nicht geraden stück des Tisches, daher würde das wohl wegfallen. Obwohl das ne grandiose idee ist! danke


 Ich hab das Pad auch an einem "abgerundetem" Tisch. Klappt super. 
Das Ding ist sehr groß, hat eine geile Stoff Oberfläche und ist unfassbar bequem.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. April 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn du das Zowie GT-F kriegst, würde ich es erstmal lüften - das Teil stinkt nämlich wie die Hölle und hat vor seinem permanenten Einsatz bei mir zwei Bäder und eine Woche auf dem Balkon genossen...


 
Bei mir nicht. Ausgepackt und direkt die Maus drauf.


----------



## oneberlin (25. April 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Ausgepackt und direkt die Maus drauf.


 
es war nich gerade geruchsneutral. Ich habs ca. 1h unter was schweres gelegt (es kommt gerollt in einer Verpackung) da hat es schon kaum noch gerochen.


----------



## loller7 (25. April 2013)

Leute hat jemand eigentlich mal was über die Qualität der "Corepads" gehört? Die machen normalgroße bis sehr große Mauspads und ich überlege mir deren größtes zu holen: Corepad - Professional Gaming Gear
Finde die Idee nämlich sehr angenehm.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. April 2013)

Corepad sollte ähnlich wie das QcK Heavy sein wenn man die Version Bettvorleger nimmt.


----------



## Skeksis (30. April 2013)

Ich hab das 90cm Corepad auf Arbeit. Die Maße sind einfach perfekt. Leider war es für mich zu Hause vollkommen ungeeignet. Weil das Ding ein irrer Staubmagnet und Haarmagnet ist (3 Katzen im Haushalt) und immer, wirklich immer, dreckig aussieht. Außerdem sind die Tracking Eigenschaften nicht so der Brenner. Damit hätte ich aber leben können wenn diese Schmutzmagnetische Oberfläche nicht gewesen wäre. So kam es mit der G400 & dem weißem HHKB im Betrieb auf den Schreibtisch. Wenn Artisan ein Pad in der Größe bauen würde, würde ich auch bedenkenlos 200,-€ dafür ausgeben. Gibt es aber leider nicht. :/


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

Alternativen in dieser Größe gibt es auch nicht. Nur das Xtrackpad soweit ich weis, aber das gibts nicht in sooo rießig wie das Corepad.


----------



## TiscXX (30. April 2013)

ja ich stimme Skeksis zu, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch viel für so eins von artisan ausgeben, bin leider noch nicht in den genuss gekommen das shiden kai zu testen werde dies aber nächste woch nachholen nachdem das pad echt nur in den himmel gelobt wird


----------



## Keinmand (30. April 2013)

ich hab das Sharkoon 1337Gaming, hab das schon bestimmt seit 5jahre und funzt top für ~5€, mir reichts zumindest


----------



## TiscXX (30. April 2013)

ich schätze das kommt auch auf die verwendete maus an und auf die gewöhnug


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

TiscXX schrieb:


> ich schätze das kommt auch auf die verwendete maus an und auf die gewöhnug


 
das ist immer ne umstellung, man braucht seine zeit um sich einzugewöhnen


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

Ja genau, man kann wahrscheinlich auch nach ner gewöhnungsphase auf nem billigen pad spielen wenn man nichts anderes kennt


----------

